# Thanksgiving pie - your favorite?



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2018)

What kind of pie do you like to have at Thanksgiving? I've never really liked pumpkin, sweet potato is okay, I like most fruit pies. But for several years my favorite Thanksgiving pie has been *PECAN*.  So rich and yummy.  :yes:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2018)

Mincemeat followed by pecan, pumpkin, and apple.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2018)

Pumpkin, lemon meringue, coconut cream.   :drool:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)

Mine would be a tie between pumpkin and pecan, apple, & key lime or lemon meringue


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2018)

*Mine is apple, no doubt.  My husband loves pumpkin.  My mom always made chocolate crème pie, which I liked as a kid, not as much now.*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sweet Potato  pie with cherry a close second.  We will have both!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2018)

I picked cherry, key lime would be my second choice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2018)

Pumpkin, but last year my sister in law made a really good chocolate pecan pie. Made me rethink the whole pumpkin thing.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh I didn’t see cherry and chocolate pecan sounds wonderful Ruth.


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2018)

I must be one of the two people in America who doesn't like pumpkin pie.  I can't quite get the attraction for mincemeat pie, either.  But put just about any other pie in front of me (pecan in the foremost) and get your hands away quickly, or you'll be missing a few fingers.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2018)

Chocolate cream pie


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2018)

*Thanksgiving pie - your favorite? *

Key lime

Anytime


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 20, 2018)

Pie- the worst I ever had was wonderful.


----------



## Whisper (Nov 20, 2018)

Pumpkin.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2018)

Definitely pumpkin with whipped cream on Thanksgiving. Although, I wouldn’t mind having Shoo Fly pie one more time. Lancaster, PA.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 21, 2018)

But shoo fly pie wasn’t on the list Pappy. :magnify: I guess it would be under ‘other.’ Doh! Lol

Its made with molasses. Interesting. I’ve heard if it but never had it. 



I really like the name. Shoo fly pie. It’s catchy. :laugh:


----------



## Ronni (Nov 21, 2018)

My home made cheesecake.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 21, 2018)

I make sweet potato pie most often but pecan is my favorite. This year I'm making cherry.


----------



## connect1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Pumpkin


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2018)




----------

